#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Вопросы достигшим

## Михоэлс

Имеется ввиду "достигшим плода медитации".

Вопрос Zom - у. Не пробовали ли вы, практиковать дхъяны для обретения риддхи и сиддхи? 

Абхиджня, сарваджня, и т.д.?

----------


## Читтадхаммо

В  Тхераваде,  как  лично  я  понял  , сиддхи  только  мешают  обрести  окончательную  Ниббану.Наверное  многие  бхикку  имеют  мелкие  сиддхи  , но  они  не  обращают  на  них  внимания.Вот  кто  действительно  жаждит сиддхи  -шаманы , и  такие  раньше  были  , сейчас  вряд-ли.

----------


## Zom

> Имеется ввиду "достигшим плода медитации".
> 
> Вопрос Zom - у. Не пробовали ли вы, практиковать дхъяны для обретения риддхи и сиддхи?


-))
Нет, таких плодов медитации я покамест не достиг -))

Более того, по своему личному опыту и по опыту серьёзных практикующих монахов с кем я имел возможность пообщаться вживую могу сказать, что достижение джханы - это вообщем-то дело всей жизни, а не какая-то "средненькая" ступенька в повседневной или же в ретритной практике. Если вы в самом деле достигли джханы, то вы стоите на пороге просветления (пусть и не полного) - об этом в частности Будда говорит в Дхаммападе - строфа N 372. 

Более того, успешное её достижение зависит от накопленной каммы и парамит. Многие люди в принципе не смогут достичь джханы в этой самой жизни из-за чрезмерной омраченности сознания и недостатка добродетельных качеств (на должное развитие которых одной жизни как правило недостаточно). И ещё плюс к этому я бы отметил важность внешних условий - т.е. важность отсутствия мешающих факторов, которые в колоссальном количестве имеются в мирской жизни. 

Поэтому ваш вопрос не по адресу -) Насколько я знаю, в Тайланде, например, есть монахи, которым можно было бы задать такой вопрос. Только вот найти их очень непросто, ибо живут они в одиночестве, а не в компании монахов, также нужно знать тайский язык, и ещё деталь - вряд ли они захотят общаться на подобные темы - поскольку ни им, ни вам пользы от таких разговоров не пребудет -)

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (31.03.2009), Алекс С (05.05.2010), Тарасова (31.03.2009), Читтадхаммо (31.03.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Более того, успешное её достижение зависит от накопленной каммы и парамит. Многие люди в принципе не смогут достичь джханы в этой самой жизни из-за чрезмерной омраченности сознания и недостатка добродетельных качеств (на должное развитие которых одной жизни как правило недостаточно).


Странно, что в суттах я пока нигде не встречал, что для достижения джханы нужна хорошая камма. Вхождению в джхану способствует устранение 5 ниваран (помех), для чего нужны соотв. и условия, и усилия, и решимость. Джхана это, в конце концов, не удачная находка в следствии благой кармы, но результат работы над нравственностью и сосредоточением на ее основе. Как для джханы может быть нужна благая карма, если ее достижение само по себе приносит соотв. карму? Поправьте, пожалуйста, если ошибаюсь.

----------


## Zom

У некоторых плоды каммы таковы, что они даже с Дхаммой встретиться не могут в этой жизни. Что уж тут говорить дальше -)

----------

Тарасова (31.03.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> У некоторых плоды каммы таковы, что они даже с Дхаммой встретиться не могут в этой жизни. Что уж тут говорить дальше -)


Врятли это плоды плохой каммы. Это скорее просто плоды просто другой каммы. Каждый выбирает свой путь. Христьяне встретятся со своей (или родственной) религией, эзотерики с эзотерикой, йоги с йогой (если их ждет людской удел), а последуют ли они Дхамме будет зависеть уже от их преобретенной мудрости и стечения жизненных обстоятельств. Но даже мудрость, полагаю, это не плод благой каммы, но следствие ее развития и приверженности к ней. Ведь если джхана и модрость были бы плодами благих дел, то тогда мудрость могла бы внезапно закончится (вместе с заслугами) в самом расцвете сил, и даже Араханты тогда могли бы войти в джхану строго ограниченное количество раз, потому как любая заслуга иссякает. Но от Будды слышим, что даже Ангулимала (подозревая, вначале далеко не праведник) стал Арахантом и что даже Сотапанна (и Анагамин, и Арахант) может вкусить плод Сотапатти неограниченное раз в течение жизни. Тогда отчетливо видим, что не камма порождает джханы, но джханы порождают соотв. камму, которая ведет к рождению в соотв. сферах бытия. Потому я не стал бы уповать на заслуги. Будда 3 месяца перед своей Париниббаной (и много раньше ее) постоянно повторял:

"То-то и то-то является нравственностью, то-то и то-то является сосредоточением; то-то и то-то является мудростью. Великим становится плод, велика польза от сосредоточения, когда оно полностью развито добродетельным поведением; великим становится плод, велика польза от мудрости, когда она полностью развита сосредоточением; полностью развитый в мудрости ум освобождается от всех влечений, – а именно, от влечения к чувственным удовольствиям, от влечения к становлению, и от влечения к невежеству".
ДН 16 Махапариниббана сутта

Нравственность это лишь на половину камма. Вторая половина это работа сейчас. Благородная сосредоточенность (если ее развивать) это следствие того, что сейчас, а не благой каммы. Благая камма это красота, здоровье, место рождения и семья, наличие тех, на кого можно положиться, благосостояние, образ жизни, независимость от других. А Будете ли Вы любить фантастику (Стругацких, например), или детективы, зависит от преобретенных предпочтений, пола, наработанного характера. Так же, полагаю, и встреча с  Дхаммой не плод каммы, но выбор мудрости или следствие прежних устремлений (тоже камма, но не заслуга). Иначе бы праведники всех религий оказывались в буддийской Сангхе уже в этой или следующей жизни, а не рождались бы в мирах Брахмы и выше. Так что, полагаю, камма каммой, а Дхамма Дхаммой.

----------


## Won Soeng

Ivan_P, все дело в том, что обрести условия, в которых возможным будет длительное правильное сосредоточение, удастся лишь устранив неправильные отношения, неправильный образ жизни, неправильные средства к существованию. Отвлекающие факторы, возникающие вновь и вновь, мешающие практике, связанные с отношением к нам других существ, и есть наша карма. Эта карма может быть изменена, если наша нравственность будет велика, что позволит нам улучшить отношение к нам других живых существ. Вот такое проявление нравственности снова и снова и называют заслугами. 
Неиспользование этих заслуг (т.е. сложившихся хороших отношений) для получения чего-либо от других живых существ и есть их накопление. Тем самым, живые существа обретают желание позаботиться о нас, когда это будет необходимо нашему организму, вследствие глубокой концентрации и длительного сосредоточения.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Ivan_P, все дело в том, что обрести условия, в которых возможным будет длительное правильное сосредоточение, удастся лишь устранив неправильные отношения, неправильный образ жизни, неправильные средства к существованию. Отвлекающие факторы, возникающие вновь и вновь, мешающие практике, связанные с отношением к нам других существ, и есть наша карма. Эта карма может быть изменена, если наша нравственность будет велика, что позволит нам улучшить отношение к нам других живых существ. Вот такое проявление нравственности снова и снова и называют заслугами. 
> Неиспользование этих заслуг (т.е. сложившихся хороших отношений) для получения чего-либо от других живых существ и есть их накопление. Тем самым, живые существа обретают желание позаботиться о нас, когда это будет необходимо нашему организму, вследствие глубокой концентрации и длительного сосредоточения.


Согласен. Однако джхана все равно остается не плодом благой кармы и прошлых заслуг, но результатом работы над повышением мастерства концентрации (на основе нравственности). Хорошие спокойные уверенные условия - это несомненно следствие заслуг. Но джханы можно достигнуть и на вокзале в зале ожидания, и в лесу, и хоть где, где спокойно. Были бы нравственность, решимость и навык.

----------


## Zom

> Но даже мудрость, полагаю, это не плод благой каммы, но следствие ее развития и приверженности к ней.
> 
> Однако джхана все равно остается не плодом благой кармы и прошлых заслуг, но результатом работы над повышением мастерства концентрации (на основе нравственности).


Камма означает намеренное (волевое) действие. Если что-либо является результатом этого действия, то это и является результатом (плодом) каммы. Подумайте над этим -)

По существу - джхана как состояние ума обязательным образом определяется каммой, как и другими законами природы (например, читта ниямой - законом работы сознания). Не имея должного плода каммы, джханы не будет, хоть ты тресни -)

Просветление тоже обязательным образом требует плодов соответствующей каммы. Если их нет - просветление невозможно.

----------

Тарасова (31.03.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Ничего особенно грубого здесь нет, грубо позволять Зому писать всякую ахинею.


Tiop, а вы практикуйте -)
Почему бы не попробовать позволить другим "написать ахинею?" -)

----------

Тарасова (31.03.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> По существу - джхана как состояние ума обязательным образом определяется каммой, как и другими законами природы (например, читта ниямой - законом работы сознания). Не имея должного плода каммы, джханы не будет, хоть ты тресни -)


Согласен. Но я подчеркнул, что это не некий благой потенциал от заслуг, который может быть исчерпан. Джхана это то, что созревает при тех или иных усилиях в этой жизни (а не из-за заслуг прошлой). Это не наследство, оставленное прадедушкой-миллионером )

----------


## Tiop

Почему не надо позволять писать всякую ахинею? Потому что вводить людей в заблуждение - нехорошо. Тем более нехорошо плодить заблуждения в тонких вопросах медитативной практики в буддизме, так как это очень щепетильный вопрос (по большому счёту - вся Дхамма это щепетильный вопрос), а вы как раз этим занимаетесь, везде где возможно вставляя свои сомнительные рассуждения, которые не сможете обосновать текстуально, как достоверную информацию. Это вдвойне и втройне плохо, так как существуют объяснения признанных знатоков - буддийских учителей, мнение которых по этим вопросам совсем другое.

----------

Solano (07.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Кстати по ссылке, которую я привёл, обосновывается недостоверность точки зрения на джханы, которую пропагандировал Zom на этом форуме.

----------

Solano (07.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Tiop  вам замечание за повторное размещение поста.
Если имеете желание спорить, пожалуйста делайте это коректно, без перехода на личность и оценок типа "жесть", "позволять Зому писать всякую ахинею" и т.п.

----------


## Топпер

Участник Tiop заблокирован на неделю за размещение удалённого сообщения в третий раз.

----------


## Zom

> Джхана это то, что созревает при тех или иных усилиях в этой жизни (а не из-за заслуг прошлой). Это не наследство, оставленное прадедушкой-миллионером )


Тут и то, и другое. Если же достижение джханы не зависит от усилий, приложенных в прошлых рождениях, то тогда если вы не достигаете её в этой, это автоматически означает, что сейчас при медитации все ваши старания тщетны и "аннулируются" -) А это не так, поскольку даже 5 минут медитации даёт благие плоды в будущих рождениях (есть сутта, где Будда говорит, например, о том, что более благой заслугой является 10 минут на медитации доброты, нежели построение монастыря для Сангхи - и здесь явно имеется в виду, что этот благой плод не ограничивается 1 жизнью). (В Висуддхимагге кажется) читал о том, что успех на том или ином объекте медитации зависит от того, сколько вы над ним работали в предыдущих рождениях. Так, например, если вам неимоверно легко удаётся практика над касиной земли, это значит, что вы уже достигли значимых результатов в медитации на касине земли в прошлых рождениях, а теперь можно сказать пожимаете плоды. 100% кармический плод.

А на предмет - может ли плод быть израсходован.. если вы наслаждаетесь джханой и не прилагаете усилий к дальнейшему развитию, то несомненно, вы рано или поздно утратите эти способности. Встречал мнение, что тот, кто достигает джханы перед смертью, рождается в мире форм, или безформенном мире, если были достигнуты бесформенные опоры (бесконечное пространство и т.д.). Плодом этого усилия является рождение в этих мирах и пребывание там длительные годы (говорят ...эоны). Потом эта камма исчерпывает себя и вы рождаетесь в более низких мирах. Вот так заслуга достижения джханы утрачивается.

Кстати парамиты - добротедельные качества - тоже утрачиваются. Будда говорил, что невнимательный неаккуратный человек может растерять свои позитивные качества, которые унаследовал из прошлых рождений, и это приведёт его к падению в низшие миры. Ничто не постоянно, как известно, всё может быть утрачено (если только не достигнут уровень Сотапанны, когда качества мудрости и т.д. настолько сильны, что теперь обратной дороги нет. Они (эти качества) всё также непостоянны (аничча), однако слишком сильны, чтобы их растерять до достижения ниббаны).

----------

Тарасова (31.03.2009), Читтадхаммо (01.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Тут и то, и другое. Если же достижение джханы не зависит от усилий, приложенных в прошлых рождениях, то тогда если вы не достигаете её в этой, это автоматически означает, что сейчас при медитации все ваши старания тщетны и "аннулируются" -)


Тогда я просто однобоко понял, прошу прощение )
Потому что я как раз имел в виду разницу между навыком-каммой и заслугой-каммой. Одна исчерпаема даваемым результатом, другая нет.

По поводу тех причин, почему Сотапанна не может пасть и отдалиться от Дхаммы, то их я пока что в Каноне не нашел. Но размышляя над принципом каммы у меня выработалась своя скромная теория на этот счет. Рассатривая такое качество Дхаммы, как вневременность (akalika) и пременяя его к каммическому механизму (потому что следствие создается одновременно с причиной, другое дело созревает позжде) можно увидеть такую интересную вещь. Если, например, мысленно представить все волевые импульсы, прошедшие за жизнь, в виде графика, наподобее кардиограммы, то ее пики и спады послужат мерилом "качества" следующей жизни (условно назовем его уровнем счастья). Если медитирующему монаху удалось достич бесформенных джхан, то тогда график делиться миниму на две части (жизни) сразу, потому как недвижимая карма 100% ведет в соотв. сферу бытия, где камма нашей сферы не работает. Т.е. пока волевые формации, т.е. санкхары "включены", график получается непрерывным, а общая тенденция его уклона определяется наклонностями характера, которые благополучно наследуются из жизни в жизнь (претерпевая те или иные изменения). Но когда медитирующему монаху удается коснуться Ниббаны, то в этот момент его санкхары 100% отсутствуют. Путь на миг, но они первый раз за всю вечность их непрерывной работы полностью (кратковременно) прекратились. В графике получается провал, пробел, и по принципу вневременности он будет присутствовать в каждой жизни, каким бы ничтожно малым от ни был. Он никогда не "срастется", потому что любая жизнь строится из графика прошлой жизни, и покуда в одном месте появилась брешь, то она будет присутствовать в каждой жизни, как в испорченном трафарете, и тогда новоявленный Сотапанна в каждом своем новом рождении так или иначе будет неминуемо "проваливаться" в этот провал до самой Ниббаны (условия для этого будут неминуемо гладко сходится), после которой, по понятным причинам, его уже от поиска истины и от практии не оторвать, даже если он никогда до этого не слышал о Дхамме. Но это лишь моя скромная версия, которую я понял вместе с принципом, который показывает, что время это следствие взаимозависимости, а не условие его работоспособности, потому в серьез брать не стоит.

----------


## PampKin Head

Вот пример освоивших джаны вплоть до 8-й:

http://www.paauk.org/files/newbook.html




> Jhanas Advice from Two Spiritual Friends by *Stephen Snyder and Tina Rasmussen presents the ancient practices of the jhanas as experienced by two Western practitioners. The authors, taught personally by the Venerable Pa Auk Sayadaw, completed all eight jhanas and other meditation practices under his guidance.* Their book begins with the preliminary practices and then proceeds through each of the eight jhanas and accompanying practices, including tips and pointers for the reader.
> 
> Jhanas Advice from Two Spiritual Friends has been endorsed by the Venerable Pa Auk Sayadaw who carefully reviewed the manuscript. The Sayadaw's suggestions have been incorporated into the book.


сайт монастыря: http://www.paauk.org/

Venerable Pa Auk Sayadaw


Stephen Snyder and Tina Rasmussen


рассказы Voro о его практике в этом монастыре
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....highlight=Voro
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....highlight=Voro
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....highlight=Voro

видео о монастыре
http://www.youtube.com/user/dhammaweb

P.S. Наверное, оне уже просветлились, ежели так написано в строке, указанной Зумом! )

----------


## До

> Вот пример освоивших джаны вплоть до 8-й: ...
> P.S. Наверное, оне уже просветлились, ежели так написано в строке, указанной Зумом! )


Вот так вообще архат:



> "_I am an arahat with mastery of the formed jhanas, formless realms, Nirodha Samapatti, and a few other traditional attainments_." (by Daniel M. Ingram, Arahat)
> 
> "_I draw primarily from the teachings of the Buddha as they have come down to us in the various traditions, particularly the Theravada, and have trained under teachers from all the major Buddhist traditions over the last 11 years. Within the Theravada, my primary influence is the Mahasi Sayadaw tradition of insight meditation from Burma, and I have been given permission to teach by Sayadaw U Pandita, Junior in that lineage_."
> 
> -- http://interactivebuddha.com/about.shtml


Его мнение об арахатах, так сказать, из первых рук: http://interactivebuddha.com/arahats.shtml

----------


## PampKin Head

Имхо, в ...a few other traditional attainments...  должны быть оставшиеся 90% Дхаммы Будд )))

----------


## Voro

Друзья, позволю себе чуть-чуть вмешаться в дискуссию о джанах. 

PampKin Head совершенно справедливо упомянул монастырь Па Ок. Дело в том, что в там есть условное представление о некоем "базовом курсе", в который совершенно точно входит освоение материальных (первых 4-х) джан. И видимо дело это посильное, так как в среднем курс занимает у прилежных практикующих порядка трех лет. Понятное дело, что монастырь - это идеальные условия, но тем не менее.

Моя подруга дружит с европейской бхиккуни живущей в Па Ок уже порядка 5-6 лет. По состоянию на 2006 она, если не ошибаюсь, достигла первых джан. Подруга вот-вот должна вернуться из Па Ок и я могу уточнить этот вопрос, если кому интересно.

----------

PampKin Head (01.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Уточните, это интересно. А заодно и насчёт того бхиккхуни ли она.

----------


## Zom

> По поводу тех причин, почему Сотапанна не может пасть и отдалиться от Дхаммы, то их я пока что в Каноне не нашел. Но размышляя над принципом каммы у меня выработалась своя скромная теория на этот счет.


Я, кстати, уже встречал у одного тхеравадина подобные теории -) Только там он выстроил программерскую модель по принципу ноля-единицы, единственно возможного выбора и что-то ещё (потому что сам программист!) -))

На самом деле всё гораздо проще - Сотапанна не может поколебаться в отношении Будда-Дхаммы, он обладает идеальной нравственностью, его положительные качества настолько сильны, что старые негативные тенденции более не могут "перебить" его.
Есть сутта, где Будда сравнивает положительные качества и каммические плоды с водой и куском соли. Если положительные качества огромны, то это подобно реке Ганг. И если опустить в эту реку кусок соли (читай - негативный кармический плод) - то суть от этого не измениться, солёности в воде не прибавиться. А если положительных качеств со стакан воды, то даже небольшой комочек соли сделает воду очень солёной. Точно также "одинаковая" негативная камма влияет совершенно по-разному на обычного человека и Сотапанну. Обычного человека она может уклонить в нижние миры. Сотапанну уже не может.




> P.S. Наверное, оне уже просветлились, ежели так написано в строке, указанной Зумом! )


Во-первых, нет 100% свидетельства о том, что они достигли этих 8 джхан. Чтобы это узнать нужно хотя бы как минимум пожить с ними энное количество времени и посмотреть на то, насколько глубока их медитация. Вот тогда можно будет сказать так - да, возможно, это пример того, как люди достигают глубокой самадхи.

А во-вторых - если они в самом деле достигли джхан, то почему бы и нет? Вполне может быть что они уже оба Сотапанны как минимум.

И в третьих - как я уже сказал - это совершенно не важно (для нас с вами). Доподлинно узнать о чужих достижениях вы никогда не сможете - и любые попытки вычленить из практикующих достигших джхан - а уж тем более святых - в конечном счёте закончатся сомнениями, бесконечными дополнительными вопросами и неудовлетворённостью. Мне вот знакомый монах, который на самом деле серьёзно практикует уже длительное время в лесном монастыре на юге Тайланда недавно рассказал, что там у них (в монастыре) никто не в курсе кто чего достиг, кто какие джханы практикует, у кого какие прозрения открылись и так далее. Никто не общается на эти темы, не обсуждает, не спорит, не просит чего-либо доказать. Это сугубо личное дело каждого, у каждого свои способности, а потому и своя практика. Если человек серьёзный, то он не смотрит на других, не бегает от кути до кути с целью вызнать а кто сегодня на каком уровне, не критикует других, не поучает, не сравнивает себя с остальными - а смотрит только на себя. Если есть вопросы - можно пойти спросить у учителя. Всё остальное же время ты наедине с самим собой в течение дней, недель, месяцев и лет. И только вот таким образом ты и можешь что-то доказать самому себе - а иные попытки [доказать что-то себе] вообщем-то ни к чему хорошему не приводят на самом деле.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (01.04.2009), Good (01.04.2009), Won Soeng (01.04.2009), Илия (01.04.2009), Пилигрим (01.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Если есть вопросы - можно пойти спросить у учителя. Всё остальное же время ты наедине с самим собой в течение дней, недель, месяцев и лет. И только вот таким образом ты и можешь что-то доказать самому себе - а иные попытки [доказать что-то себе] вообщем-то ни к чему хорошему не приводят на самом деле.


Немного не в тему:

Вчера побегал по чисто мирским делам (из-за известных событий, сейчас приходится заниматься и походами в налоговую, банки, страховые столы и т.п.)

По итогам такой беготни могу сказать, что давно меня так не выбивало. ИМХО действительно серьёзная практика и мирская жизнь как минимум, плохо совместимы. Не зря люди сидят годами в кути.

----------

AlekseyE (01.04.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (01.04.2009), Zom (01.04.2009), Читтадхаммо (01.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Во-первых, нет 100% свидетельства о том, что они достигли этих 8 джхан. Чтобы это узнать нужно хотя бы как минимум пожить с ними энное количество времени и посмотреть на то, насколько глубока их медитация. Вот тогда можно будет сказать так - да, возможно, это пример того, как люди достигают глубокой самадхи.


...  *taught personally by the Venerable Pa Auk Sayadaw, completed all eight jhanas and other meditation practices under his guidance.
*

Не достаточно?




> А во-вторых - если они в самом деле достигли джхан, то почему бы и нет? Вполне может быть что они уже оба Сотапанны как минимум.


Ну вы же утверждали с доводами, что без пяти минут Архаты...

----------


## Zom

> ... taught personally by the Venerable Pa Auk Sayadaw, completed all eight jhanas and other meditation practices under his guidance.
> 
> Не достаточно?


Через пару недель Саша Демченко приедет с ретрита Па Аук Саядо. В принципе, если захочет, то может тоже так написать -)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Через пару недель Саша Демченко приедет с ретрита Па Аук Саядо. В принципе, если захочет, то может тоже так написать -)


Не понял. Саша Демченко стал настоятелем монастыря Па Ок и под его руководством кто то реализовал все джаны?  

 :EEK!:

----------


## AlekseyE

> По итогам такой беготни могу сказать, что давно меня так не выбивало. ИМХО действительно серьёзная практика и мирская жизнь как минимум, плохо совместимы. Не зря люди сидят годами в кути.


Меня вот почти каждый день так выбивает. Я не представляю как можно в таких условиях сосредоточение, например, развивать. 
Но нравственность вполне возможно - вокруг столько причин быть безнравственным :Smilie: , соответственно столько же поводов прилагать усилия для преодоления безнравственности - не в одном монастыре таких замечательных условий не найти :Smilie:

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> На самом деле всё гораздо проще - Сотапанна не может поколебаться в отношении Будда-Дхаммы, он обладает идеальной нравственностью, его положительные качества настолько сильны, что старые негативные тенденции более не могут "перебить" его.


Интересно. Но по логике если бы "коньком" Сотаппаны была одна безупречная нравственность или даже сильнейшая привязанность к Дхамме, то это не гарантировало бы 100% Архатство в течении 7 жизней. Что-то помимо нравственности должно отличать его от святых других религий и от божеств райских обителей, что выше даже Мира Брахмы. Увы, это лишь мои личные измышления, а упомянутую сутту интересно было бы почитать. Впереди у меня намечен текст Stream Entry (by Thanissaro Bhikkhu) с выдержками из сутт, быть может там найду.

----------


## AlekseyE

Насколько я понимаю это преодоление неуверенности (скептических сомнений) в отношении Дхаммы



> "If a man, after the disappearance of the 3 fetters (personality-belief, *skeptical doubt*, attachment to rules and ritual; s. samyojana), has entered the stream (to Nibbāna), he is no more subject to rebirth in lower worlds, is firmly established, destined to full enlightenment. After having passed amongst the heavenly and human beings only seven times more through the round of rebirths, he puts an end to suffering. Such a man is called 'one with 7 births at the utmost' (sattakkhattu-parama).
> http://www.palikanon.com/english/wtb/s_t/sotaapanna.htm


http://www.palikanon.com/english/wtb...icikicchaa.htm

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Насколько я понимаю это преодоление неуверенности (скептических сомнений) в отношении Дхаммы


Вопрос в том, каким образом эта способность сохраняется (не уходит с памятью) в следующих жизнях Сотапанны? Он может родиться в высших мирах сферы форм, где Дхамму не практикуют. Что-то помимо нравственности должно отличать его от божеств-соплеменников. Там у всех и нравственность и благая камма на заоблачной высоте.

----------


## Zom

> Но по логике если бы "коньком" Сотаппаны была одна безупречная нравственность или даже сильнейшая привязанность к Дхамме, то это не гарантировало бы 100% Архатство в течении 7 жизней.


Странная у вас логика -))
По мне дак безупречная нравственность и особенно - сильнейшая привязанность к практике как раз и является гарантией ниббаны. А что же ещё, если не это? -))




> Вопрос в том, каким образом эта способность сохраняется (не уходит с памятью) в следующих жизнях Сотапанны?


Вот это весьма интересный вопрос, на который никто не дал подробного ответа - одни лишь предположения. В каноне этой информации нет, как я понял. А более точная формулировка такая - Как ведёт себя Сотапанна в следующей жизни?
Явно он не помнит прошлых успехов и практики - не знает он и Будда-Дхаммы. Но потом узнаёт о ней.. и тут есть один интересный момент: с одной стороны он полностью уничтожил [из потока сознания] все скептические сомнения по отношению к Будда-Дхамме. С другой стороны, он вроде как не обладает сверхспособностью помнить прошлые заслуги (если шире - то свои прошлые рождения). Тогда каким образом формируется его 100% уверенность в Будда-Дхамме, если у него не осталось памяти о прошлых достижениях, и есть лишь потенциал, который должен быть реализован? -) Некая необъяснимая слепая вера или что... Вообщем интересный момент -)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Странная у вас логика -))
> По мне дак безупречная нравственность и особенно - сильнейшая привязанность к практике как раз и является гарантией ниббаны. А что же ещё, если не это? -))


Не соглашусь, что логика странная )) Потому что среди последователей других религий есть много по-настоящему высоконравственных людей, великих в своей скромности и чистоте. Их хватает и среди православных монахов, и среди индуистов, и староверов, и т.д. И они также могут быть весьма привязаны к своему учению и вероисповеданию. Однако это диттхи, который заграждают Ниббану. Сотапанна как-то гарантированно должен их преодолеть.




> Явно он не помнит прошлых успехов и практики - не знает он и Будда-Дхаммы. Но потом узнаёт о ней.. и тут есть один интересный момент: с одной стороны он полностью уничтожил [из потока сознания] все скептические сомнения по отношению к Будда-Дхамме. С другой стороны, он вроде как не обладает сверхспособностью помнить прошлые заслуги (если шире - то свои прошлые рождения). Тогда каким образом формируется его 100% уверенность в Будда-Дхамме, если у него не осталось памяти о прошлых достижениях, и есть лишь потенциал, который должен быть реализован? -) Некая необъяснимая слепая вера или что... Вообщем интересный момент -)


Слепая вера может увести в сторону. Если он, предположим, до этого был рожден в свите Брахмы, тогда в нем должна остаться сильная привязанность к "творцу" и бхакти как таковой, которая проявится в жизни человеком. Но еще более интересный момент, если он родился в свите Брахмы и у него нет сомнений, что он сотворенная душа. Но Будда говорит (насколько помню), что некоторые освободятся из Мира Брахмы. Т.е. тут что-то еще должно помимо совершенной нравственности и слепой веры, что нельзя утратить. То, что сведет влияние самого настоящего огромного Брахмы на нет. Тут что-то посильнее его должно быть. Буквально "Око Дхаммы" должно открыться. Кстати, брешь в санкхарах, чем не "замочная скважина", Око Дхаммы? Но оставим фантазии. Интересно Ваше мнение, что происходит в работе механихма кармы (санкхарах), когда Сотапанна на миг дотронулся до Ниббаны? Они по определению в тот момент полностью устранены. Что это принесет в следующей жизни? Камма дает результат в этой или следующих жизнях. Но какой результат может породить полное отсутствие санкхар на миг?

----------


## Zom

> Не соглашусь, что логика странная )) Потому что среди последователей других религий есть много по-настоящему высоконравственных людей, великих в своей скромности и чистоте. Их хватает и среди православных монахов, и среди индуистов, и староверов, и т.д. И они также могут быть весьма привязаны к своему учению и вероисповеданию. Однако это диттхи, который заграждают Ниббану. Сотапанна как-то гарантированно должен их преодолеть.


Так я нигде не говорил что одной нравственности достаточно.
Приверженность к *Дхамме*-то (а не к учению Иисуса и т.д.) на что? -)

Отвечая далее на другой вопрос - что же ещё, кроме как мудрость, т.е. прямое знание, полученное Сотапанной.
Именно это прямое знание и сохраняется. Однако судя по всему оно сохраняется, но не в виде интеллектуальных конструкций.
Часто приводят пример со вкусом [например] мёда - можно прочитать научный трактат о мёде, получить ясные представления о том, откуда он берётся, какого качества он может быть и т.д. и т.п. - но так никогда и не иметь непосредственного знания о его вкусе.
Зато тот, кто однажды попробовал мёд, запомнит этот вкус навсегда (и для этого не нужны интеллектуальные представления о мёде).
Точно также я думаю и с ниббаной. Раз её отведав, не забудешь никогда. И именно это знание и сохраняется каким-то образом в потоке ума. Но это лишь аналогия, на деле всё скорее всего несколько по-другому.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Именно это прямое знание и сохраняется.


Но, согласитесь, что знание, это или непосредственный опыт, или память о нем. Это знание. Когда кто-то рождается в мире богов или в свите Брахмы, то когда огромное прекрасное существо говорит тебе "Я тебя сотворил, я Отец твой, я Влесильный и Непобедимый Наилучший Устроитель", там мудрствовать не приходится. Будда сам описывал момент (не помню в какой сутте или джатаке) из своей прошлой жизни в Мире Брахмы, когда тот явился к нему. У Будды (тогда он был бодхисаттвой) волосы дыбом от одного только вида встали. Ни мудрость, ни благость не помогли сказать "это не так, друг" )




> Приверженность к *Дхамме*-то (а не к учению Иисуса и т.д.) на что? -) Однако судя по всему оно сохраняется, но не в виде интеллектуальных конструкций.


Тогда чем Вы не Сотапанна? Я не сомневаюсь в Вашей нравственности и приверженности к Учению. 




> Зато тот, кто однажды попробовал мёд, запомнит этот вкус навсегда (и для этого не нужны интеллектуальные представления о мёде). Точно также я думаю и с ниббаной. Раз её отведав, не забудешь никогда. И именно это знание и сохраняется каким-то образом в потоке ума.


Поток ума - в первую очередь суть санкхары (поправьте, пожалуйста, если ошибаюсь). Тут Будда ясно говорит, что из 12 звеньев Патичасамуппады рождения и смерть происходят с 3 по 12 звено включительно. Т.е. санкхары (с неведением) присутствуют всегда, постоянно, непрерывно. Перезагрузку ("reset") проходят все остальные звенья, начинаясь "с нуля". Т.е. санкхары не прерываются. Они не образуются заного. Они, каммические формации, просто всегда есть. Но интересно Ваше мнение: если наличествующая камма, т.е. сами санкхары, определяют свой "характер" в будущем исходя из предыдущего состояния (т.е. попросту камма созревает), то тогда какой результат принесеь Сотапанне в будущем рождении полное отсутствие санкхар на миг? Как сможет "срастись" та брешь, если материала (санкхар) в ней самой нет? )
Санкхары - они одни. Если в их потоке дыра, то этот "дефект" (всем бы такой) невосполним и будет "пропечатываться" во всех жизнях. Наверное.. )

Кстати Сотапанна - это "Победитель Потока". Санкхары - чем не поток жизни, несущий прочь от Ниббаны? ) И прорвавшись через него однажды, Сотапанна, по логике, должен сохранить эту "брешь" на все жизни, иначе он родится уже вновь побежденным потоком (санкхары, как я отметил суттой, не прекращаются "между" рождениями, не обновляются и новыми не обрастают, раз они всегда всю вечность существовали бесперебойно). А так поток уже побежден и в образовавшуюся брешь, как в "воронку", новоявленного Сотапанну будет "затягивать" во всех жизнях, и даже без наставника он сможет стать Арахантом, потому как он уже знает, какие действия ума (или бездействее) привели его к такому результату, а также он обладает непоколебимым знанием, что он испытал Высшее. Но всё это фантазии..

----------

Zom (01.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Но, согласитесь, что знание, это или непосредственный опыт, или память о нем. Это знание. Когда кто-то рождается в мире богов или в свите Брахмы, то когда огромное прекрасное существо говорит тебе "Я тебя сотворил, я Отец твой, я Влесильный и Непобедимый Наилучший Устроитель", там мудрствовать не приходится. Будда сам описывал момент (не помню в какой сутте или джатаке) из своей прошлой жизни в Мире Брахмы, когда тот явился к нему. У Будды (тогда он был бодхисаттвой) волосы дыбом от одного только вида встали. Ни мудрость, ни благость не помогли сказать "это не так, друг" )


А есть ли свидетельства в каноне о том, что Сотапанна может родиться в свите Брахмы? -)




> Но, согласитесь, что знание, это или непосредственный опыт, или память о нем.


Опыт, верно. Но этот опыт может уйти в подсознательную область, то есть в глубины сознания, которые вот так просто вы просмотреть не можете. В этом вся соль.. 




> Тогда чем Вы не Сотапанна? Я не сомневаюсь в Вашей нравственности и приверженности к Учению.


Вопрос в том насколько совершенна должна быть нравственность и насколько "полно" должны отсутствовать 3 нижние путы - особенно что касается веры в "я". Это довольно любопытный, кстати, вопрос - на каком сознательном уровне должна исчезнуть вера в "я", да и остальные 2 путы. Вполне возможно, что Будда имел в виду подсознательный уровень, то есть достаточно глубокий, невидимый обычному уму. На поверхностном интеллектуальном уровне можно убедить себя в том, что у тебя этих 3-ёх пут как бы вроде и нет, однако это ли имеется в виду под плодом Сотапанны? Я в этом не уверен.

В библиотеке Суан Мок я немного читал о биографии Аджана Мана - выдающегося мастера медитации прошлого века. Хотя сама биография написана его последователями, которые, кстати, вполне возможно, были достаточно "фанатичны", тем не менее там говорится, что Аджан Ман, ещё будучи молодым монахом, обладал несравненными  качествами, неимоверной духовной силой так сказать. Таких людей 1 на миллиард должно быть. Он был ярым приверженцем и реальным практиком Дхаммы, и при всём при этом он был мирским человеком (не Арьей). Примерно за 40 лет уединённой интенсивной практики он достиг всех ступеней святости последовательно, вплоть до архатства. Его пример интересен тем, что даже "фанат Дхаммы" и "ярый и искренний практик" вполне себе может быть обычным человеком, не Сотапанной.

По-поводу Сотапанны интересно было бы побеседовать с Аджаном Сумедо - когда он читал лекцию у нас в Вихаре, он 2 или 3 раза намекнул на то, что он достиг уровня Сотапанны. Ему, кстати, понадобилась на это, можно сказать, вся его жизнь. Можно было бы спросить у него вышеупомянутые вопросы, было бы достаточно любопытно -) Однако что-то мне подсказывает, что он подтвердит мою точку зрения насчёт глубины - потому что в его лекциях есть такие вот слова:




> Я часто слышу, как буддисты говорят: «Буддисты не верят
> в Бога, и в душу мы тоже не верим. Если ты настоящий буддист, в тебе
> нет места всей этой чепухе: душам там всяким или богам; мы бездушные
> и безбожные, вот мы какие». Но это нигилистическое учение, которое
> только отрицает, не так ли? Чистой воды нигилизм. Вера в то, что нет Бо-
> га и души — это всего лишь противоположность вере в то, что они есть,
> а вовсе не реализация истины.


Он, как я понимаю, говорит о том, что можно верить в то, что ты не веришь в "я", а как оно на самом деле? А если копнуть поглубже... добраться до туда, до куда ты так вот просто добраться не можешь повседневной внимательностью? -) 




> Тут Будда ясно говорит, что из 12 звеньев Патичасамуппады рождения и смерть происходят с 3 по 12 звено включительно


О, этой сутты не читал ещё - спасибо, довольно интересно, надо будет посидеть подумать -)

Что касается теории "пустого кластера" -) то сейчас ничего сказать не могу, надо подумать, а уже поздний вечер и как-то особо не думается -))

----------


## Топпер

> Вопрос в том, каким образом эта способность сохраняется (не уходит с памятью) в следующих жизнях Сотапанны? Он может родиться в высших мирах сферы форм, где Дхамму не практикуют. Что-то помимо нравственности должно отличать его от божеств-соплеменников. Там у всех и нравственность и благая камма на заоблачной высоте.


Насколько я понимаю, если они и рождаются, то не выше богов мира желаний. А те, практиковать могут вполне.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (02.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Явно он не помнит прошлых успехов и практики - не знает он и Будда-Дхаммы. Но потом узнаёт о ней.. и тут есть один интересный момент: с одной стороны он полностью уничтожил [из потока сознания] все скептические сомнения по отношению к Будда-Дхамме. С другой стороны, он вроде как не обладает сверхспособностью помнить прошлые заслуги (если шире - то свои прошлые рождения). Тогда каким образом формируется его 100% уверенность в Будда-Дхамме, если у него не осталось памяти о прошлых достижениях, и есть лишь потенциал, который должен быть реализован? -) Некая необъяснимая слепая вера или что... Вообщем интересный момент -)


Видимо это из той же серии, что и невозможность убить Будду. Т.е. камма настолько хорошая, что не встретится с Дхаммой он уже не может.

----------

Zom (02.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> А есть ли свидетельства в каноне о том, что Сотапанна может родиться в свите Брахмы? -)


Вот, например. Но это скорее про Сакадагамина даже. Других упоминаний не пока встречал.




> Вопрос в том насколько совершенна должна быть нравственность и насколько "полно" должны отсутствовать 3 нижние путы - особенно что касается веры в "я". Это довольно любопытный, кстати, вопрос - на каком сознательном уровне должна исчезнуть вера в "я", да и остальные 2 путы.


Рождается Сотапанна. Ростет. Учится говорить. "Мама, папа, я". Как все хочет жить и боится смерти. Даже если он будет много размышлять и "поверит" в отсутствие "я", то его достижение ничем не будет отличаться от нашего с Вами. Мы тоже верим в анатту, но у Сотапанны что-то еще за пазухой должно быть. Гарантия, которой нет у остальных.




> Вполне возможно, что Будда имел в виду подсознательный уровень, то есть достаточно глубокий, невидимый обычному уму. На поверхностном интеллектуальном уровне можно убедить себя в том, что у тебя этих 3-ёх пут как бы вроде и нет, однако это ли имеется в виду под плодом Сотапанны? Я в этом не уверен.


"Подсознательный уровень" это санкхары (они действительно "под" сознанием). Они не обновляются, но лишь постоянно изменяются (потому что суть активность), потому брешь в их теле невосполнима. Однако какой след для следующей жизни может оставить "вспышка Ниббаны" (суть полная приостановка санкхар, дырка в их теле), как не гарантированное достижение Ниббаны во всех последующей жизнях? Конечно не во время пробежки это должно нагрянуть, но сосредоточенность должна будет прийти. Испытав ее снова Сотапанна все сделает для того, чтобы расширить эту брешь до предела. Это буквально не даст ему спокойно жить в сансаре ) Вот она, гарантия.




> Примерно за 40 лет уединённой интенсивной практики он достиг всех ступеней святости последовательно, вплоть до архатства. Его пример интересен тем, что даже "фанат Дхаммы" и "ярый и искренний практик" вполне себе может быть обычным человеком, не Сотапанной.


Так достиг он или не достиг? )

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Видимо это из той же серии, что и невозможность убить Будду. Т.е. камма настолько хорошая, что не встретится с Дхаммой он уже не может.


Но гарантия максимум о 7 жизнях откуда следует? У Будды явно были весьма веские причины для такого четкого заверения, которое тут и там в Каноне встречается.

----------


## Топпер

Видимо он это видел. Обладая способностью видеть пути рождения живых существ.

----------

Zom (02.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Так достиг он или не достиг? )


Согласно биографии, Аджан Ман сам про себя сказал что [~ через 30 лет практики] в какой-то там пещере он стал анагамином, а ещё ~через лет 10 в другой пещере достиг архатства.




> Вот, например. Но это скорее про Сакадагамина даже. Других упоминаний не пока встречал.


Да, довольно любопытная сутта тоже. Кстати тут не сказано что дающий - Арья. Тут просто сказано о том, что дающий может дать подарок с мыслью что это полезно для развития ума..

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Видимо он это видел. Обладая способностью видеть пути рождения живых существ.


Тут весьма применимы Ваши слова о том, что камма определяет не все, и что полной предопределенности вообще нет. Т.е. может пройти и более 7 жизней, а если есть ограничение нн более чем 7 жизней (причем для всех Сотапанн), то значит не в камме дело. Определенность приходит если в потоке каммы будет невосполнимая дыра. Тогда обрести просветление за ограниченное количество рождения это уже судьба. А число 7 (жизней) может быть вызвано тем, что из опыта в опыт (из жизни в жизнь) брешь имеет тенденцию расширяться, потому как "удары" приходятся точно на одно и то же место. Если, например, рукоятка молота треснет, то можно со 100% точностью расчитать, что она выдержит не более 7 ударов такой-то силы или два удара, если стукнем сильнее. Это уже не вероятность. Это данность. Хотя на самом деле это не более, чем очередная теория ) Бхантэ, как Ваше мнение? Могут ли срастаться санкхары и как их полное временное устранение отражается по закону каммы на всех будущих жизнях?

----------


## Топпер

Нет смысла над этим думать. Всё равно мы правильного решения не увидим. Максимум - построим ещё одну умозрительную теорию. 
Какая разница 7 или не 7? Ну, допустим, не 7, а 17 жизней. Что это изменит? Раз Будда сказал, что 7. Пусть будет так. Надо же иметь к нему доверие.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (02.04.2009), Zom (02.04.2009)

----------


## Михоэлс

> -))
>  Только вот найти их очень непросто, ибо живут они в одиночестве, а не в компании монахов, также нужно знать тайский язык, и ещё деталь - вряд ли они захотят общаться на подобные темы - поскольку ни им, ни вам пользы от таких разговоров не пребудет -)



А об обычных людях вы подумали? Они наверное хотят обрести магические силы, и если бы вы попробовали осуществить дхъяны и достигли бы в этом успеха, и показали бы это людям, то может быть они  начали бы изучать то, что изучали вы, то есть буддизм.

Кроме того, разве Будда не использовал уловки, и не соблазнял обычных существ для того, чтобы заманить их в нирвану?

----------


## Won Soeng

Топпер, но Будда так же сказал, что не нужно привязываться к семи жизням, семи годам, семи месяцам, семи неделям или семи дням.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кроме того, разве Будда не использовал уловки, и не соблазнял обычных существ для того, чтобы заманить их в нирвану?


Вполне: http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/ud3-2.htm




> И тут Благословенный обхватил достопочтенного Нанду рукою и так же быстро, как сильный мужчина согнутую руку выпрямит или прямую согнет, исчез из рощи Джеты и мгновенно перенесся в обитель Тридцати Трех. А там в то время примерно пятьсот апсар с ногами голубок пришли к Шакре, предводителю богов. И вот Благословенный обратился к Нанде: "Видишь ты, Нанда, этих апсар с ногами голубок?"
> 
> "Да, почтенный".
> 
> "Как ты полагаешь, Нанда: кто красивее, кто прекраснее, кто очаровательнее – девушка из рода Шакья, красавица всей округи, или эти пятьсот апсар с ногами голубок?" – "По сравнению с ними девушка из рода Шакья, красавица всей округи, почтенный, все равно, что подпаленная обезьяна, безносая безухая; она и в счет не идет, и в сравнение не идет, и части малой их не стоит, настолько эти пятьсот апсар ее красивее, прекраснее, очаровательнее".
> 
> "Радуйся, Нанда, радуйся, Нанда! Ручаюсь тебе, твои будут эти пятьсот апсар с ногами голубок".
> 
> "Если Благословенный сам мне ручается, я буду удовлетворен вести святую жизнь под руководством Благословенного".
> ...

----------

Arch (20.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

> А об обычных людях вы подумали? Они наверное хотят обрести магические силы, и если бы вы попробовали осуществить дхъяны и достигли бы в этом успеха, и показали бы это людям, то может быть они начали бы изучать то, что изучали вы, то есть буддизм.
> 
> Кроме того, разве Будда не использовал уловки, и не соблазнял обычных существ для того, чтобы заманить их в нирвану?


Скорее всего они бы забили на буддизм и натравили бы на достигших целую кучу учёных, чтобы те их исследовали. Ну или в лучшем случае захотели бы тоже иметь такие силы. Например - стал невидимкой - пошёл в женскую раздевалку - и не нужна никому при таких раскладах никакая ниббана -)

----------

Читтадхаммо (13.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Мы неоднократно в прошлом обладали мирскими сиддхами, а толку то...

----------

Читтадхаммо (13.04.2009)

----------


## Михоэлс

> Скорее всего они бы забили на буддизм и натравили бы на достигших целую кучу учёных, чтобы те их исследовали. Ну или в лучшем случае захотели бы тоже иметь такие силы. Например - стал невидимкой - пошёл в женскую раздевалку - и не нужна никому при таких раскладах никакая ниббана -)


В таком случае, демонстрация сиддх вероятно  сделала бы известным учение Будды для ещё какого-то количества людей. Сами посудите, - люди сейчас не страдают, в том смысле что «не осознают своего страдания», и поэтому не ищут путь к освобождению. В будущем они может быть будут страдать, но не будут иметь возможности прочитать сутты, например если попадут в тюрьму, или в больницу. 

Если бы они узнали из средств массовой информации, что такой-то буддист показал магические силы, то вероятно захотели бы узнать, в чём заключается учение Будды. Далее, они вероятно могли бы прочитать и  запомнить например сатипаттхана сутту. 

И наконец, если бы они попали в вышеупомянутую ситуацию в больнице или тюрьме, то наверное  смогли бы  вспомнить упомянутую сутту, и использовать это знание.

Таким образом, польза есть.

Кроме того, махаянисты заявляли  что Будда  не ушёл в нирвану, а только намеренно  ввёл людей в заблуждение так, что эти люди  решили  что он ушёл в нирвану. 

Так что мешает бодхисаттвам тоже ввести людей в заблуждение, то есть сказать что магические силы даёт медитация сатипаттхана, а про дхъяны не говорить?

----------


## Михоэлс

Если махаянисты скажут, что сатипаттхана не является истинным путём, то в таком случае бодхисаттвы наверное  могут не говорить о сатипаттхане, а могут  сказать что сиддхи даёт такая-то медитация. 

Которая на самом деле ведёт к махаянскому освобождению. 

Таким образом, польза в этом  тоже есть.

----------


## Won Soeng

Михоэлс, а почему Вы полагаете, что в сатипаттхану не входит достижение дхьян?

Вот цитата из Маха Сатипаттхана сутты




> А что такое правильное сосредоточение? При этом монах, – совершенно непривязанный к чувственности (кама), непривязанный к неискусным качествам (акусала-дхамма), – входит и остается в первой джхане: восторг (пити) и удовольствие (сукха), рожденные непривязанностью, сопровождаемые рассуждением (витакка) и изучением (вичара).
> С остановкой рассуждения и изучения, он входит и остается во второй джхане: восторг и удовольствие, рожденные сосредоточением (самадхи-джам), объединение сознания (четасо экодибхавам), свободным от рассуждения и изучения, внутренняя уверенность (аджджхаттам-сампасаданам).
> С угасанием восторга (пити), он пребывает в безмятежном наблюдении (упекха), с памятованием (сати) и осознанностью (сампаджання); и испытывает физическое удовольствие (сукха). Он входит и остается в третьей джхане, и о нем благородные говорят: "В удовольствии живет тот, кто безмятежно наблюдает и распознает".
> С отбрасыванием удовольствия и страдания, – так же, как перед этим исчезли радость и горе, – он входит и остается в четвертой джхане: памятовании, очищенном безмятежным наблюдением (упекха-сати-париcуддхи), ни удовольствии, ни страдании (адуккхам-асукха): вот что называется правильным сосредоточением


Было бы заблуждением считать, что какая-нибудь традиция махаяны спорит с палийским каноном, называя что-то в нем неполным, недостаточным, или ошибочным.

Учителя махаяны критиковали так называемую хинаяну - то есть только изучение текстов, выучивание их наизусть, без реализации этих наставлений в практике, критиковали имитацию, подделку. 
Стхавиравадинские учителя критиковали лишь  признание шастр (комментариев, уточнений) наравне с сутрами, со словом Будды, но вовсе не необходимость реализации. Те, кто полагают, что в Тхераваде чего-то не хватает - заблуждается точно так же, как те, кто полагает, что чего-то не хватает (или что-то делается лишнее) в Махаяне.

----------


## Михоэлс

> Михоэлс, а почему Вы полагаете, что в сатипаттхану не входит достижение дхьян?


Дело в том, что когда тхеравадины говорят о том что в показе магии нет пользы, то они обычно говорят, что магию дают те дхъяны, которые не ведут к ниббане. А сатипаттхана ведёт к ниббане.

----------


## Михоэлс

> Было бы заблуждением считать, что какая-нибудь традиция махаяны спорит с палийским каноном, называя что-то в нем неполным, недостаточным, или ошибочным.
> 
> Учителя махаяны критиковали так называемую хинаяну - то есть только изучение текстов, выучивание их наизусть, без реализации этих наставлений в практике, критиковали имитацию, подделку. 
> Стхавиравадинские учителя критиковали лишь  признание шастр (комментариев, уточнений) наравне с сутрами, со словом Будды, но вовсе не необходимость реализации. Те, кто полагают, что в Тхераваде чего-то не хватает - заблуждается точно так же, как те, кто полагает, что чего-то не хватает (или что-то делается лишнее) в Махаяне.



А как же махаянские разговоры об эгоистичном пути хинаяны? Лотосовую сутру читали?

----------


## Won Soeng

Михоэлс, не только в Тхераваде отрицают пользу магии. Учителя дзен тоже отзываются о магии как об очарованности магическими уделами сансары. Да и дзогчен придерживается того же понимания. 

Что касается эгоистического пути хинаяны - речь опять же идет лишь о критике привязанности к существованию, о критике непонимания принципа анатта. Махаяна делает акцент на ошибке обособления, локализации дукха в пространстве и времени, индивидуализации дукха, усиливая значение бодхичитты для тех, кто слишком эгоистичен, и не может видеть всей полноты дукха, не памятуя и собственных переживаний даже в этом рождении, уже прошедших и забытых.

Но при чем здесь Тхеравада? В палийском каноне ясно говорится о необходимости сострадания, нравственного поведения и в относительном, и в абсолютном смыслах.

----------

Читтадхаммо (14.04.2009)

----------


## Михоэлс

BTR.
Дело в том, что есть мнение, что махаяна ведёт туда же, куда ведёт хинаяна. Но, те кто назвали себя махаянистами не правильно понимают учение махаяны и хинаяны. 

То есть, они считают что из паранирваны хинаяны можно выйти в жизнь в сансаре. Это их ошибка.

----------


## Михоэлс

> Михоэлс, не только в Тхераваде отрицают пользу магии. Учителя дзен тоже отзываются о магии как об очарованности магическими уделами сансары. Да и дзогчен придерживается того же понимания. 
> 
> Что касается эгоистического пути хинаяны - речь опять же идет лишь о критике привязанности к существованию, о критике непонимания принципа анатта. Махаяна делает акцент на ошибке обособления, локализации дукха в пространстве и времени, индивидуализации дукха, усиливая значение бодхичитты для тех, кто слишком эгоистичен, и не может видеть всей полноты дукха, не памятуя и собственных переживаний даже в этом рождении, уже прошедших и забытых.
> 
> Но при чем здесь Тхеравада? В палийском каноне ясно говорится о необходимости сострадания, нравственного поведения и в относительном, и в абсолютном смыслах.


Ошибка маха-янистов  заключается в том, что они сделали ошибочный вывод, что хина-яна учит цеплянию за индивидуальную сущность, а маха-яна отрицает такую индивидуальную сущность, а это значит, по мнению маха-янистов, что по учению маха-яны следует, что индивидуальная сущность, которой не существует, после пара-нирваны способна действовать в сансаре.

  В этом заключается ошибка маха-янистов. Маха-янистами я назвал тех существ, которые сами назвали себя маха-янистами. При этом я считаю, что слово "маха-янисты" к ним не подходит.

Так вот, в маха-яне нет учения о том, что Будда после пара-нирваны может действовать как индивидуальное существо. Там, то есть в маха-яне, есть учение о том, что Будда ушедший в пара-нирвану - это все существа живущие в сансаре. И это их действия называются действиями Будды из пара-нирваны.

----------

Won Soeng (13.04.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Михоэлс, простите, а кто конкретно считает, что в хинаяне может быть хоть какая-то паринирвана? 

Хинаяной называли вполне конкретные заблуждения относительно прекращения самообособленности, как о прекращении чего-то изначально индивидуального (а не индивидуализируемого по причине влечения)

----------


## Михоэлс

> Михоэлс, простите, а кто конкретно считает, что в хинаяне может быть хоть какая-то паринирвана? 
> 
> Хинаяной называли вполне конкретные заблуждения относительно прекращения самообособленности, как о прекращении чего-то изначально индивидуального (а не индивидуализируемого по причине влечения)


Я в предыдущем моём  сообщении написал о том, что маха-янисты не правильно понимают учение маха-яны.  Термин "индивидуальный  поток дхарм", используется в ортодоксальном буддизме.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ошибка маха-янистов  заключается в том, что они сделали ошибочный вывод, что хина-яна учит цеплянию за индивидуальную сущность, а маха-яна отрицает такую индивидуальную сущность, а это значит, по мнению маха-янистов, что по учению маха-яны следует, что индивидуальная сущность, которой не существует, после пара-нирваны способна действовать в сансаре.
> 
>   В этом заключается ошибка маха-янистов. Маха-янистами я назвал тех существ, которые сами назвали себя маха-янистами. При этом я считаю, что слово "маха-янисты" к ним не подходит.
> 
> Так вот, в маха-яне нет учения о том, что Будда после пара-нирваны может действовать как индивидуальное существо. Там, то есть в маха-яне, есть учение о том, что Будда ушедший в пара-нирвану - это все существа живущие в сансаре. И это их действия называются действиями Будды из пара-нирваны.


А, спасибо, теперь я понял, что Вы имеете в виду под "маха-янистами". 
Да, Вы правы, подобные заблуждения присущи махаяне. Это другая крайность,  предположение о самости некой безграничной сущности, которая все-таки представляется изменчивой и проявляющей себя разными способами (т.е. индивидуализация нирманакаи)

Тем не менее, в данном контексте некорректно называть учением махаяны именно крайность этернализма. В учениях махаяны есть критика этой крайности.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ошибка маха-янистов  заключается в том, что они сделали ошибочный вывод, что хина-яна учит цеплянию за индивидуальную сущность, а маха-яна отрицает такую индивидуальную сущность, а это значит, по мнению маха-янистов, что по учению маха-яны следует, что индивидуальная сущность, которой не существует, после пара-нирваны способна действовать в сансаре.
> 
>   В этом заключается ошибка маха-янистов. Маха-янистами я назвал тех существ, которые сами назвали себя маха-янистами. При этом я считаю, что слово "маха-янисты" к ним не подходит.


* Падмасамбхава
Отсутствие противоречий между большой и малой колесницами* 
http://www.fictionbook.ru/author/pad...ne.html?page=1

*Джампал Пунцог
Драгоценное собрание
тантрийской этики*
http://spiritual.ru/relig/tethics.html#devyatnadtsat
...



> *Восемнадцать коренных падений бодхисаттвы и сорок шесть дополнительных проступков*
> ...
> 13. [Побуждать других полностью] отказаться от своих обетов Индивидуального освобождения (Пратимокши) [и стать Махаянистами].
> 14. Принижать колесницу шравак: [самому верить и других убеждать, что хинаянисты не избавляются от привязанности и прочих клеш]. 
> ...

----------

Alert (13.04.2009), Читтадхаммо (14.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> А как же махаянские разговоры об эгоистичном пути хинаяны? Лотосовую сутру читали?


Поскольку при достижении плода Малой колесницы достигается непосредственное восприятие пустоты собственной самосущности то об "эгоизме" говорить не приходится. Архаты обладают любовью и состраданием огромной силы, просто Бодхисаттвы обладают большими.

----------

Alert (13.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> В таком случае, демонстрация сиддх вероятно  сделала бы известным учение Будды для ещё какого-то количества людей. Сами посудите, - люди сейчас не страдают, в том смысле что «не осознают своего страдания», и поэтому не ищут путь к освобождению. В будущем они может быть будут страдать, но не будут иметь возможности прочитать сутты, например если попадут в тюрьму, или в больницу. 
> 
> Если бы они узнали из средств массовой информации, что такой-то буддист показал магические силы, то вероятно захотели бы узнать, в чём заключается учение Будды. Далее, они вероятно могли бы прочитать и  запомнить например сатипаттхана сутту. 
> 
> И наконец, если бы они попали в вышеупомянутую ситуацию в больнице или тюрьме, то наверное  смогли бы  вспомнить упомянутую сутту, и использовать это знание.
> 
> Таким образом, польза есть.


Из Кеваддха сутты



> – "Господин, эта богатая, процветающая Наланда, густо населена и полна людей, преданных Блаженному. Хорошо будет, господин, если Блаженный прикажет какому-нибудь монаху, чтобы тот с помощью нечеловеческих сил совершил сверхъестественное чудо. Тогда эта Наланда еще в большей мере станет предана Блаженному".
> Когда так было сказано, Блаженный сказал юному домоправителю Кеваддхе: "Я не стану, Кеваддха, давать монахам такое указание: "Монахи, совершите здесь с помощью нечеловеческих сил сверхъестественное чудо для мирян в белых одеждах".
> 2. И юный домоправитель Кеваддха во второй раз сказал Блаженному:……
> 3. И юный домоправитель Кеваддха в третий раз сказал Блаженному: ……
> "Я, Кеваддха, возгласил о трех чудесах, сам испытав и осуществив их. Каковы же эти три вида чудес? Сверхъестественное чудо, чудо обнаружения и чудо наставления".
> 
> 4. Каково же, Кеваддха, сверхъестественное чудо? Вот, Кеваддха, монах осуществляет различные виды сверхъестественных способностей – будучи одним, становится многочисленным; будучи многочисленным, становится одним; становится видимым для глаз, скрытым от глаз; беспрепятственно проходит через стену, через ограду, через гору, словно через воздух; опускается в землю и поднимается из нее, словно из воды; не погружаясь, идет по воде, словно по земле; сидя со скрещенными ногами, возносится в небо, словно крылатая птица; касается рукой и схватывает солнце и луну – эти столь великие, столь чудесные светила; своим телом он достигает даже мира Брахмы. И другой, благочестивый верующий, видит его, этого монаха, осуществляющего различные виды сверхъестественных способностей, – будучи одним становящегося многочисленным; будучи многочисленным, становящегося одним; становящегося видимым для глаз, скрытым от глаз; беспрепятственно проходящего через стену, через ограду, через гору, словно через воздух; опускающегося в землю и поднимающегося из нее, словно из воды; не погружаясь, идущего по воде, словно по земле; сидя со скрещенными ногами возносящегося в небо, словно крылатая птица; касающегося рукой и схватывающего солнце и луну – эти столь великие, столь чудесные светила; своим телом достигающего даже мира Брахмы.
> 5. И вот этот благочестивый верующий передает другому – не благочестивому и не верующему: "Как чудесна, почтенный, как необычайна, почтенный, великая сверхъестественная способность и великая власть отшельника. Ведь я видел монаха, осуществляющего различные виды сверхъестественных способностей, – будучи одним, становящегося многочисленным; ………".
> И тогда тот не благочестивый и не верующий может сказать этому благочестивому верующему так: "Есть, почтенный, знание, называющееся гандхарским. Благодаря ему этот монах и осуществляет различные виды сверхъестественных способностей – будучи одним, становится многочисленным; …….". Как же ты думаешь об этом, Кеваддха? Может ли тот не благочестивый и не верующий сказать так этому благочестивому верующему?"
> ...

----------

Alert (13.04.2009), Arch (20.04.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.04.2009), Zom (13.04.2009), Читтадхаммо (14.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

"Всем брить бороды - и в магазин за жёлтыми одеждами!" 

-)

----------


## Alert

> Архаты обладают любовью и состраданием огромной силы, просто Бодхисаттвы обладают большими.


Куда уж большей то? Вроде как и так безмерны?  :Smilie:

----------

Читтадхаммо (14.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Куда уж большей то? Вроде как и так безмерны?


Архаты в отличие от Бодхисаттв не принимаю на себя ответственность за спасение всех живых существ.

----------


## Михоэлс

Топпер. В таком случае можно сказать, что «Есть разные пути к обретению магии для блаженства в сансаре.».

Так же можно сказать, что «Люди разные, и для кого-то один путь к могуществу самый  короткий а для другого этот же путь самый длинный. И  пусть те, кто хотят обрести могущество и наслаждаться удовольствиями сансары, попробуют на себе все имеющиеся виды медитации, и пусть выберут  для себя  самый удобный и самый быстрый». 

В таком случае, кто-то может начать с сатипаттханы, или с медитации махаяны, под руководством учителя. Далее, под руководством учителя, медитация для людей может быть настолько проста, что они в первый же день, в который они решили в первый раз попробовать  начать медитацию, в течении часа обретут буддийский плод который невозможно утратить, то есть обретут необратимые изменения в психике. 


«Начать с буддийской медитации», кто-то в таком случае может просто потому, что для того чтобы «сравнить несколько видов медитации и выбрать для себя лучший вид», в любом случае сначала придётся начать с одного вида медитации, а потом перейти к другому.

----------


## Михоэлс

Так же, в буддизме считается что сознание одно-направлено в том смысле,  что люди не могут делать больше чем одно дело, то есть не могут делать 2 или несколько дел одновременно.  И таким образом не могут сразу начать практиковать буддийскую и не буддийскую медитацию и достичь успеха в не-буддийской медитации.

----------


## Zom

> Архаты в отличие от Бодхисаттв не принимаю на себя ответственность за спасение всех живых существ.


Так бодхисаттва тоже не принимает такой ответственности.
Он принимает ответственность достичь самостоятельного просветления ради блага богов и людей (а не ради спасения *всех существ*).




> Так же, в буддизме считается что сознание одно-направлено в том смысле, что люди не могут делать больше чем одно дело, то есть не могут делать 2 или несколько дел одновременно.


Ещё как могут -)
Я вообще удивляюсь насколько ум автоматичен - в том смысле, что задаешь ему команду, и он её делает - а ты в это время можешь делать что-то ещё.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Так бодхисаттва тоже не принимает такой ответственности.
> Он принимает ответственность достичь самостоятельного просветления ради блага богов и людей (а не ради спасения *всех существ*).


 А как же один из 4 великих обетов 'Клянусь спасти все живые существа'?

----------


## Михоэлс

> Ещё как могут -)
> Я вообще удивляюсь насколько ум автоматичен - в том смысле, что задаешь ему команду, и он её делает - а ты в это время можешь делать что-то ещё.



Во первых, ваше высказывание противоречит учению тхеравады, а во-вторых это что, ваш  аргумент того, что вам не надо пытаться попробовать осуществить дхъяны дающие магию  и показать это людям?

----------


## Михоэлс

> А как же один из 4 великих обетов 'Клянусь спасти все живые существа'?


В буддизме считается что существа сансары бесчисленны. А так же сказано что через 3 кальпы бодхисаттва станет буддой. 

А что по буддийскому   учению  происходит с буддами, такими как Цонкапа и Шакьямуни,  вы наверное знаете?

----------


## Михоэлс

Клятва бодхисаттвы является той интеллектуальной задачей которую махаянисты не способны решить. Они седлали ошибочный вывод, что если бодхисаттвы клянутся спасти всех живых существ, и если все живые существа бесконечны, то это значит что бодхисаттвы вечно будут жить в сансаре, - это по ошибочному выводу махаянистов. 

Дело в том, что если кто-то чего-то хочет, то это не значит что он это может.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Во первых, ваше высказывание противоречит учению тхеравады, а во-вторых это что, ваш  аргумент того, что вам не надо пытаться попробовать осуществить дхъяны дающие магию  и показать это людям?


Дхьяны осуществляются не потому, что "дают магию", а потому, что ведут к самма-самадхи - элементу Благородного Восьмеричного Пути; являются убежищем ума, обуреваемого клешами; состоянием ума, в котором можно перевести "дух", когда другими средствами не можешь работать с проявлениями будоражащих эмоций.

+

*Кеваддха сутта*
Будда объясняет, почему он избегает публичной демонстрации сверхъестественных чудес, и какое из чудес превосходнее всего и неизвестно даже богам. При этом чуде полностью исчезают четыре стихии, все названия и формы. http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn11.htm




> – "Господин, эта богатая, процветающая Наланда, густо населена и полна людей, преданных Блаженному. Хорошо будет, господин, если Блаженный прикажет какому-нибудь монаху, чтобы тот с помощью нечеловеческих сил совершил сверхъестественное чудо. Тогда эта Наланда еще в большей мере станет предана Блаженному".
> 
> Когда так было сказано, Блаженный сказал юному домоправителю Кеваддхе: "Я не стану, Кеваддха, давать монахам такое указание: "Монахи, совершите здесь с помощью нечеловеческих сил сверхъестественное чудо для мирян в белых одеждах".
> ...
> И тогда тот не благочестивый и не верующий может сказать этому благочестивому верующему так: "*Есть, почтенный, знание, называющееся гандхарским.* Благодаря ему этот монах и осуществляет различные виды сверхъестественных способностей – будучи одним, становится многочисленным; будучи многочисленным, становится одним; становится видимым для глаз, скрытым от глаз; беспрепятственно проходит через стену, через ограду, через гору, словно через воздух; опускается в землю и поднимается из нее, словно из воды; не погружаясь, идет по воде, словно по земле; сидя со скрещенными ногами, возносится в небо, словно крылатая птица; касается рукой и схватывает солнце и луну – эти столь великие, столь чудесные светила; своим телом он достигает даже мира Брахмы". Как же ты думаешь об этом, Кеваддха? Может ли тот не благочестивый и не верующий сказать так этому благочестивому верующему?"
> 
> – "Может сказать, господин".
> 
> – "*Поэтому, Кеваддха, я и усматриваю зло в сверхъестественном чуде, опасаюсь, избегаю и стыжусь сверхъестественного чуда*".

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.04.2009), Zom (14.04.2009), Читтадхаммо (14.04.2009)

----------


## Михоэлс

PampKin Head.  Я знаю буддийское учение. Но дело в том, что буддисты  говорят, что магию дают дхъяны, но, это те дхъяны которые не ведут к ниббане. 

Это по словам буддистов.

----------


## Михоэлс

PampKin Head.  Вы повторили то, что до этого уже отправил Топпер. 

Я не имею ввиду эти ваши слова - "Дхьяны осуществляются не потому, что "дают магию", а потому, что ведут к самма-самадхи - элементу Благородного Восьмеричного Пути; являются убежищем ума, обуреваемого клешами; состоянием ума, в котором можно перевести "дух", когда другими средствами не можешь работать с проявлениями будоражащих эмоций."

----------


## PampKin Head

> PampKin Head.  Я знаю буддийское учение. Но дело в том, что буддисты  говорят, что магию дают дхъяны, но, это те дхъяны которые не ведут к ниббане. 
> 
> Это по словам буддистов.


Имхо, дхьяны - они не совсем "буддийские дхьяны" (иначе бы "оригиальные" способности обретали лишь буддисты). И к Нибанне ведет все же Благородный Восьмеричный Путь во всей полноте...

----------


## Dondhup

> Так бодхисаттва тоже не принимает такой ответственности.
> Он принимает ответственность достичь самостоятельного просветления ради блага богов и людей (а не ради спасения *всех существ*).


Прибежище
САНДЖЭЙ ЧОЙДАН ЦОГЧЖЙ ЧОГНАМЛА| ДЖЯНЧУБ ВАРДУДАГНИ ГЬЯБСУЧИ|
Я прихожу под защиту Будды, Дхармы и | Высшего Собрания Святых вплоть до достижения Пробуждения|
ДАГГИЙ ДЖИНСОГ ДЖИЙПА ДИДАГГИЙ| ЧЖОЛА ПЭНТЧИР САНДЖЭЙ ЧЖУВПАРШЁГ||
Пусть я даянием и другими деяниями| на благо всех живущих достигну состояния Будды|| 

«Обет  порождения бодхичиты»
КОНЧОГ СУМЛА ДАГЧЖАВЧИ| ДИГПА ТАМЧЕД СОСОРШЯГ| ЧЖОВИ ГЕЛА ДЖЕЙИРАН|
 Я прибегаю к Трем Драгоценностям.|Во всех своих греховных деяниях, пороках и ошибках| в каждом по отдельности раскаиваюсь,|
САНДЖЭЙ ДЖЯНЧУБ ИДЖИЙЗУН| САНДЖЭЙ ЧОЙДАН ЦОГЧОГЛА| ДЖЯНЧУБ ВАРДУ ДАГЧЖЯВЧИ |
сложа ладони поклоняюсь.|Сорадуюсь добродетелям живых существ.| Я всегда буду держать в своем сознании будд и бодхисаттв.|
РАНЖЭН ДОННИ РАБЧЖУВТЧИР | ДЖЯНЧУБ СЕМНИ ЧЖЕДПАРДЖИ | 
Ради действенной помощи себе и другим |я взращу в себе бодхичитту.|
ДЖЯНЧУБ ЧОГГИ СЕМНИ ЧЖЕДДЖИЙНЭЙ| СЕМЧЭН ТАМЧЕД ДАГГИ ЧЖОНДУНЕР|
Имея бодхичитту, я призову к себе всех живых существ,| и тем самым мы вместе освободимся от сансары.|
ДЖЯНЧУБ ЧЖОДЧОГ ИД ОН ЧЖЭДПАРДЖИ| ЧЖОЛА ПЭНТЧИР САНДЖЭЙ ЧЖУВПАРШЁГ|
Пусть достигну я состояния Будды,| выполняя бодхисаттвовскую деятельность!||

----------


## Dondhup

> Клятва бодхисаттвы является той интеллектуальной задачей которую махаянисты не способны решить. Они седлали ошибочный вывод, что если бодхисаттвы клянутся спасти всех живых существ, и если все живые существа бесконечны, то это значит что бодхисаттвы вечно будут жить в сансаре, - это по ошибочному выводу махаянистов. 
> 
> Дело в том, что если кто-то чего-то хочет, то это не значит что он это может.


И при этом Вы говорите, что знаете буддизм и относитесь к школе сингон ( в которой практикуют Ваджраяну)  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Во первых, ваше высказывание противоречит учению тхеравады


И в чём же противоречит? -)
Это, вообще-то, при мало-мальском умении рефлексировать, может отслеживать каждый ежедневно -)

----------


## Zom

Dondhup - и, кстати, где здесь обещание *спасти всех*?

----------


## Михоэлс

> И в чём же противоречит? -)



На другом буддийском форуме была тема об этом. Там КИ пытался мне возразить подобно вам, а потом он нашёл высказывания буддийского учителя,  и выяснилось что прав я,  а не он, а потом та тема была не аргументированно удалена с форума. Можете по этому поводу побеседовать с КИ. 

Так вот, в тхераваде считается,  что обычные люди именно из-за того что они не практиковали буддийскую медитацию, ошибочно считают,  что они могут делать несколько дел одновременно. 

По учению тхеравады,  буддийская медитация  позволяет увидеть,  что существо  может совершать только одно действие, то есть  не может совершать одновременно больше чем одно действие. На этом и основана доктрина тхеравады об отсутствии души у обычных людей. 

Так вот, в тхераваде считается что именно обычные люди,  не могут делать больше чем одно дело одновременно.

----------


## Михоэлс

> И при этом Вы говорите, что знаете буддизм и относитесь к школе сингон ( в которой практикуют Ваджраяну)


А это и в ваджра-яне сказано. Дело в том, что маха-янисты не правильно понимают учения маха-яны и ваджра-яны. 

В ваджра-яне не сказано, что будды и бодхисаттвы так могущественны что могут вечно жить в сансаре, или жить до тех пор, пока не будут спасены все существа. 

Маха-янисты из-за  своего слабоумия не понимают,  что то-то и то-то - это ложь, то есть, не понимают в чём разница между правдой и ложью. 

Например в маха-яне сказано, что будда который в пара-нирване - это все существа которые в сансаре. Так вот, - это ложь. То есть, ложь и по закону логики и по правилам словесного языка.

 И этот мой вывод вовсе не означает, что я не уважаю буддийских  учителей. То есть, мои слова о лжи - это не область морали, то есть не область уважения или не уважения, а область логики.

----------


## Михоэлс

> А это и в ваджра-яне сказано.


В процитированной фразе имеется ввиду, что в ваджра-яне сказано то, что на форуме сказал я.

----------


## Alexeiy

> Так вот, в тхераваде считается,  что обычные люди именно из-за того что они не практиковали буддийскую медитацию, ошибочно считают,  что они могут делать несколько дел одновременно. 
> 
> По учению тхеравады,  буддийская медитация  позволяет увидеть,  что существо  может совершать только одно действие, то есть  не может совершать одновременно больше чем одно действие.


Должно быть, Вы имеете ввиду это:



> Моменты видения, слышания, обоняния, различения вкуса, осязания и мышления происходят очень быстро. Кажется, что видение происходит одновременно со слышанием, что слышание происходит одновременно с видением, что видение и слышание происходят одновременно, что видение, слышание, мышление и воображение происходят одновременно. Из-за того, что они происходят так быстро, невозможно различить, что происходит сначала, а что потом.
> 
> В действительности видение происходит в другой момент, чем слышание, и слышание происходит в другой момент, чем видение. Эти акты могут происходить только по очереди. Но йогин, который только начал практику, и еще недостаточно развил свою осознанность, сосредоточение и знание, не в состоянии наблюдать все эти моменты по очереди, как они происходят друг за другом.


Как понимаю, под актами здесь имеются ввиду моменты сознания, а не физические действия человека. Вполне можно идти и разговаривать одновременно  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (14.04.2009)

----------


## Михоэлс

> Должно быть, Вы имеете ввиду это:
> 
> 
> Как понимаю, под актами здесь имеются ввиду моменты сознания, а не физические действия человека. Вполне можно идти и разговаривать одновременно


В тхераваде сказано, что есть только поток дхарм. То что вы называете действием, в тхераваде называется дхармой которая познаётся, и при этом  в 1 момент времени обычные люди могут познать только одну дхарму, но, такие познания происходят очень быстро и поэтому обычные  люди не замечают того-то и того-то. Это по учению тхеравады.

----------


## Михоэлс

То есть, в тхераваде "действием" называется знание, то есть знание одной дхармы в 1 момент времени.

----------


## Alexeiy

> То есть, в тхераваде "действием" называется знание, то есть знание одной дхармы в 1 момент времени.


Не могу понять, что Вы хотите всем этим сказать.

Как это относится к невозможности практики небуддийской медитации в сочетании с буддийской (Ваше предположение)?

----------


## Михоэлс

> Не могу понять, что Вы хотите всем этим сказать.
> 
> Как это относится к невозможности практики небуддийской медитации в сочетании с буддийской (Ваше предположение)?


Дело в том, что если в тхераваде считается что не возможно совершать 2 действия одновременно, то это значит что по учению тхеравады не возможно одновременно практиковать две разных медитации, которые не являются одной медитацией, потому, что по учению буддизма, медитация - это определённое   действие.

----------


## Alexeiy

> Дело в том, что если в тхераваде считается что не возможно совершать 2 действия одновременно, то это значит что по учению тхеравады не возможно одновременно практиковать две разных медитации, которые не являются одной медитацией, потому, что по учению буддизма, медитация - это определённое   действие.


1) Приравнивать действие к познанию действия считаю абсурдом. Действие возможно без его познания. 
2) В любом случае есть возможность практиковать различные медитации попеременно.

----------

Zom (14.04.2009)

----------


## Михоэлс

> 1) Приравнивать действие к познанию действия считаю абсурдом. Действие возможно без его познания. 
> 2) В любом случае есть возможность практиковать различные медитации попеременно.


А это не я приравнял, это в тхераваде сказано. Там ещё сказано что у обычных людей, то есть у тех которые не обрели ни одного плода буддийской медитации, нет души.

----------


## Михоэлс

По поводу вашего высказывания о том, что можно практиковать попеременно, вы вероятно чего-то не поняли? Иначе для чего вы это написали?

----------


## Zom

> то это значит что по учению тхеравады не возможно одновременно практиковать две разных медитации


Что вы имеете в виду? Можно пример?




> А это не я приравнял, это в тхераваде сказано.


Покажите где это сказано.

----------


## Михоэлс

> Что вы имеете в виду? Можно пример?
> 
> 
> 
> Покажите где это сказано.


Подобная беседа была на другом буддийском форуме, то есть, там КИ утверждал что в буддизме нет того, что по моим словам  есть в буддизме. Потом, КИ нашёл высказывание авторитетного буддийского учителя, и оказалось,  что прав я,  а не КИ.

Так вот, после того как это выяснилось, та тема была удалена с того форума, причём удалена без словесных объяснений удаления. 

Удалить тему - это значит совершить физическую кражу,  то есть кражу времени и труда.

Я считаю что за такую кражу, укравшие заслуживают бесконечной  нестерпимой физической боли, которая никогда не кончится.  

По поводу вашей просьбы показать где это сказано, я могу ответить - читайте абхидхарму.

----------


## Михоэлс

> Что вы имеете в виду? Можно пример?



Я имею ввиду, что если вы или другие буддисты скажут, что "если буддист владеющий дхъянами покажет магию то пользы от этого не будет потому, что тогда не буддийские маги тоже могут показать свою магию, а обычные люди могут начать практиковать одновременно и буддийскую и не буддийскую медитацию, и достигнут успеха в не буддийской медитации, и поэтому пользы от показа магии не будет.".

Так вот, если буддисты так скажут, то я могу возразить, что в таком случае  вероятно польза  будет, и это я имел ввиду.

----------


## Михоэлс

> Покажите где это сказано.



Это сказано, в тхераваде, именно об обычных людях. Обычными людьми в тхераваде названы те, кто не обрёл ни одного плода медитации.

----------


## Dondhup

> Dondhup - и, кстати, где здесь обещание *спасти всех*?


Вы внимательно текст почитайте.

----------


## Zom

> По поводу вашей просьбы показать где это сказано, я могу ответить - читайте абхидхарму.


Вот так всегда - просишь показать конкретно где это было - сразу начинаются отсылы "ищите сами". Некорректное объяснение своей позиции, однако.
Так бы и написали - "Ну просто слышал что типа так.."




> Вы внимательно текст почитайте.


Почитал - и фразы про "спасти всех" не увидел -)

----------

Alert (15.04.2009)

----------


## Alert

> Почитал - и фразы про "спасти всех" не увидел -)


Удивительно, но и у меня после принятия осталось именно такое впечатление, что "спасти всех". Но когда начал копаться, - ну нету нигде такого, ни в одном тексте! Видать переводчики портачат на церемониях...

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (15.04.2009), Zom (15.04.2009), Читтадхаммо (15.04.2009)

----------

